# Single Speed Wheel set with flip flop hub?



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello all, I have a little single speed project. the wheels are pretty much trashed and from 1976 so I would like to get some new ones. Do you have any ideas off the top of your head that I can get off QBP with a flip flop hub(I want to give fixed a shot for fun)?

Its a 1976 Raleigh Record if that helps. I am going to put 25 or 28c tires on if that makes a difference(which it most likely does not). I am 190 to 200 pounds and 6'3", so the more spokes the better


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Amy of the Formula hub variations are flip flop....Origin 8 is one


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Get a set of Salsa cross rims and lace them to Formula or Surly hubs. That will be quite nice.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Get a set of Salsa cross rims and lace them to Formula or Surly hubs. That will be quite nice.


Salsa Silver Cross rims would look great with a formula hub and silver DT spokes for the "classic" look, laced 3 cross or maybe even 4 cross... I was thinking pre-built wheel set but this would look better and be much tougher I guess. I'll think about it, thanks for the suggestions


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

You can get something for really cheap on QBP (not going to advertise the price.) Formula hub fixed/ free with Alex DA22 rim. Four left in Minnesota.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

waldo425 said:


> You can get something for really cheap on QBP (not going to advertise the price.) Formula hub fixed/ free with Alex DA22 rim. Four left in Minnesota.


I'll check them out, thanks!


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Alex DA rims would look odd on the bike if I picture it. the salsa rims would look great, I have some time to think.

I am thinking of repainting the bike and get new decals for it if I can find the decals in red. 

gonna be a nice bike when I'm done


----------



## Gazelle (Jul 21, 2011)

I am here because I am thinking of a similar project. Can you post some pics when you are done?

G. in MN


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Gazelle said:


> I am here because I am thinking of a similar project. Can you post some pics when you are done?
> 
> G. in MN


yea, I can try my best to  

my to-do list: build wheels, put BB and crank on, get a brake set(put them on), get some retro brake levers, maybe new bars and longer stem(MAYBE), get some decent toe clip pedals, have fun with it  oh, and over haul headset, forgot about that!


----------



## parkerm (Aug 10, 2011)

Try Eighth Inch. Great stuff, not too expensive. Its on Ebay and Cycling Closeouts.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a late 70s Puegout (forgive the spelling if incorrect) It's a geared bike but the wheels are not 700c. I thought all bikes of that era did not have 700c.


----------



## parkerm (Aug 10, 2011)

They don't. But if you're buying a new wheelset, 700c should fit. When I converted my '80 Raleigh, I put on 700c's


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

you will most likely need some long reach brakes for the 700c wheels if its single speed


----------

